# bass fishing clubs in north Ga



## bassfisher2010 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am From Habersham county and I am looking for a good bass club to join wondering if anyone knew of one.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 18, 2010)

BANG - http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com

SWAT - http://smallwateranglerteams.webs.com/

Not sure what waters you're looking at fishing (I saw your other post), but we'll all have to work together when we make our schedules... it's usually a first to post gets the lake first


----------

